# Winter in the South of France



## HarveyVibes

Hi everyone. My wife and I are late middle aged and since our kids left home we've often talked about escaping the UK winter and renting a place on the south coast of France for 3 months every year. I was wondering if groups of UK expats existed in any areas that we could seek out and join ? Thanks for any help offered.


----------



## tardigrade

Be careful of areas behind Cannes and Antibes.. The temperatures can reach below zero even when 10km away at the coast it is 5 degrees.


----------



## ccm47

Totally agree with Tardigrade, go inland from the coast and the temperature plummets.
We were shareholders in a mobile home site (nothing like any British one that I've seen) where occupation was limited to 11 months a year: Pin de la Lègue at Fréjus. It is very multi-lingual and has restaurants and bars just outside the fence: you can guarantee being able to chat to somebody there. Even there you can expect the odd cold spell so take cold weather clothing, if the Mistrale decides to blow, you'll need them.

To find out about what's going on in the area you could listen to one of the English language radio stations : Englishwaves.fr, Rivieraradio.mc or Englishraven.com. I'm pretty sure they all do internet broadcasting now.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## HarveyVibes

Some good pieces of information I hadnt considered there, thanks.


----------



## ARPC

I mean how about the super south of France, like Réunion? A have a few friends who live in the south of france and winter there.


----------

